# Suggestions on first handgun and caliber



## SpringfieldFan (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a pretty good knowledge of what my options are but I'm not really sure what would be a good all-purpose pistol. Honestly I'm really leaning toward a Springfield 1911, XD, or XDM. I've also done some homework on the Italian Beretta 92fs and the PX4 storm. My budget is around 500 bucks so I can't really afford a Sig or anything like that. Right now I love the idea of owning a 1911 .45. Any help you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

P.S. I am currently a Junior in my Law Enforcement program so any suggestions for good pistols for CC would be appreciated also.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Overall, the Beretta PX4 is a pleasure to shoot. It is simple to field strip and clean (breakdown takes two seconds and the barrel is chrome-lined). It is extremely accurate. Perceived recoil and barrel rise are minimal, making rapid follow-up shots easier (being 9mm helps). The adjustable backstrap provides the opportunity to find an excellent fit.

:smt1099


----------



## SpringfieldFan (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input. The PX4 Storm is definitely one of my front runners.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a fan of XDs and Glocks in .45 ACP, for self defense guns, especially for concealed carry. 

But I also carry a CZ RAMI 9mm, occasionally - a very fine and accurate DA/SA compact pistol. For the most part, though, I favor polymer framed, striker-fired pistols for self defense purposes, over either single-action (cocked and locked carry), or DA/SA (hammer down on a live round, first shot double action).


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Do you have any idea what you might be carrying on duty? I only ask as that might be one way for you to narrow down your search from a lot of good choices. Are they going to require you to carry a Glock 17 or G22 as an officer for example? Taking a hard look at the G19/23 or G26/27 to double as off duty carry as a personal fire arm might make a lot of sense at least to start out.

All 3 of your Springfield choices are reportedly good. Not sure the XDm or any Springer 1911 can be had new for $500. Regarding the SigSauer line don't sell yourself short on getting a good lightly used one or a CPO refurbished by Sig. They can be had at $500 or less. Brand new quality service sized semi auto handguns at $500 or less we are probably talking Glock's, M&P's, XD, FN's FNP, PX4, possibly a 92FS, Sig 2022, CZ, Ruger SR9, RIA. Some of these might be a little bit more but $500 is the right neighborhood.

New HK's, Sig's, XDm, Walther's and most new production 1911's worth having other than Rock Island Armory are going to be north of $500. Custom shop and true customs start at about $900 and go up from there.

Good luck!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Since you leave the field wide open, recommending a particular pistol is difficult. Start with one that is comfortable in your hands.

Considering your budget, I recommend a used S&W or Taurus .357 Magnum caliber revolver. (Most Colts have reached collector status now and finding one in good condition for a reasonable price is tough to do.) You can shoot .38 Special cartridges in it to practice with, and still use full power .357 Magnum cartridges if you want to.

If you're set on a semi-auto pistol, I would recommend one of the many used S&W models out there in the caliber of your choice. Prices for these pistols in great condition are very reasonable - I'm sure you could find one for under $400.

Good luck on your quest.


----------

